# Aiuto traduzione francese-italiano documentario Canal+



## ingsoc

Salve a tutti, 
sto cercando di tradurre alcuni pezzi di un documentario di Canal+, in parte ci sono riuscito, la traduzione mi riesce bene nelle parti sottotitolate in francese, ma quando la voce fuori-campo inizia a parlare veloce allora faccio fatica a distinguere le parole.. 

Non so come postarvi il link al filmato in quanto da nuovo utente pare mi sia vietato postare links.. cmq provo a scrivervelo lo stesso..

www (dot) box (dot) net (/) shared (/) cms9q97v62

dura 1 minuto circa, questo è quello che ho capito io:


_" in Germania sognano di costruire una società parallela...
in italia partecipano già al potere..
In Ungheria marciano per le strade della capitale..
Ovunque la destra radicale .._"  e da qui in poi non riesco a capire

Grazie


----------



## Spindel

Quello che ho capito io (da aggiungere a quello che hai scritto tu):
..In Italia condividono gia' il potere.
In Ungheria marciano al passo per le strade....
...relegata agli scantinati e alle sale di dietro dalla fine della guerra sta tornando in forza.
Correggi poi l'italiano


----------



## ingsoc

Spindel said:


> Quello che ho capito io (da aggiungere a quello che hai scritto tu):
> ..In Italia condividono gia' il potere.
> In Ungheria marciano al passo per le strade....
> ...relegata agli scantinati e alle sale di dietro dalla fine della guerra sta tornando in forza.
> Correggi poi l'italiano



Grazie, riascoltando l'audio mi pare che la tua traduzione sia giusta, ora cerco di aggiustarne la forma.

Avrei anche dei dubbi riguardo ad un altro pezzo, mi pare di aver tradotto tutto bene dato che con i sottotitoli in francese è più facile, però ci sono delle espressioni che non capisco.

www (dot) box (dot) net (/) shared (/) tye6dn3qlf

*
Voce fuoricampo: *

_"Per realizzare il sogno di governo hanno messo a punto una strategia: l'infiltrazione politica"
*    *****(PARTE INCOMPRENSIBILE)*****
_
*Ragazzo che parla (telecamera nascosta):*

_"sono stato sulla lista dei deputati _ " *(io ho tradotto "liste du maire" con "lista dei deputati" ma non so se è corretto) *
_ "in un villaggio ?"
            "no, a Cannes"
            "se fai una fregatura o la fai grossa o non la fai nemmeno"
            "se vai in un villaggio di 300 persone non ne vale la pena"
            "come i massoni.. sono tutti infiltrati"
            "..poi una volta presi i voti puoi imporre le tue idee.."
            "..non si può riprendere il potere con la forza.."
            ".. bisogna fare come le puttane *(??? on le prendra en etant une pute)* .."
            ".. come hanno fatto i giudici, quelli di sinistra e i massoni.."
            "..  se non usiamo questi metodi non arriveremo mai al potere.. "_


----------



## itka

Ho finalmente trovato quel sito.
Ecco i testi delle due parti (in francese). Ti lascio tradurre, ma se hai delle difficoltà ti aiutero'.


> En Allemagne ils rêvent de bâtir une société parallèle. En Italie ils partagent déjà le pouvoir. En Hongrie, ils marchent au pas dans les rues de la capitale.
> Partout la droite radicale confinée aux caves et aux arrière-salles depuis la fin de la guerre, fait un retour en force.
> 
> Mais pour faire passer ses idées, nous découvrons que le bloc identitaire a mis au point une autre stratégie. Une méthode bien plus sournoise : l'infiltration politique.
> Pendant la manif, à l'aide d'une caméra cachée, nous avons suivi André, un militant de la première heure, il est au cœur de cette stratégie d'infiltration souhaitée par l'extrême-droite, André est devenu une taupe au sein de l'UMP.


La liste du Maire non è quella dei deputati. Si tratta della lista per eligere i Consiglieri del Municipio fra i quali, dopo è scelto il Sindaco del Comune.

_* on le prendra en etant une pute *: _la frase non è mica tanto (bel) francese ma si', significa "faccendo la puttana" (cioè se capisco bene : vendendosi a chi vuole)


----------



## Spindel

Ma per far passare le sue idee il "Bloc identitaire", noi scopriamo che ha messo a punto un'altra strategia, un metodo molto piu' subdolo: l'infiltrazione politica. 
Durante la manifestazione, con l'aiuto di una camera nascosta noi abbiamo seguito Andrea, un militante della prima ora. Lui e' al cuore di questa strategia d'infiltrazione desiderata dall'estrema destra. Andrea e' diventato una talpa all'interno del NP.
_"sono stato sulla lista del sindaco...._
_ ..."come i massoni.._ *hanno infiltrato tutto*
_"..poi una volta_ *che hai tutto* _puoi imporre le tue idee.."_
*il potere non si riprendera' per la forza*
*te lo prenderai se sei una puttana*
*come lo fanno ebrei, quelli della sinistra e i massoni*
_".. se non usiamo questi metodi non_ *ci* _arriveremo_ *piu'*_.. "_ 

Ecco fatto


----------



## brian

Ragazzi, questo thread va al di fuori dello scopo del forum. Vi prego di rileggere il regolamento. In particolare, ricordatevi che i video non sono permessi senza l'autorizzazione di un moderatore (regola 4).

Grazie della comprensione.

--Thread chiuso--

Brian
Moderatore


----------

